# Keswick beware



## Dave757 (May 12, 2005)

Beware of parking in Keswick, on a visit last week we found a great campsite on the outskirts of town, unloaded the scooter for a look round,found the Lakeside carpark, but no area for motorcycle parking,so did the usual- found an out of the way spot offroad under a tree. Had a nice boat trip around the lake then found a £30 parking ticket on the scooter! On appeal was told anything parked outside white lines will get a fine. Puzzled by their attitude to tourists I looked at the Allerdale council website found a forum on parking ,seems they are using gestapo tactics to rase revenue,endless posts of petty infrigements,such as touching a white line collects a fine! One motorhomer parked bought a ticket and was fined because his over hang was over the white line! told he should have bought 3 tickets, the next post from a local says dont bring your polluting M/H to Keswick , most posts end with I WILL NEVER VISIT KESWICK AGAIN I can only concurr, they wont see me again!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Disgusting - these places rely on tourism but still insist on increasing their coffers by stupidy . . . I for one will not be going there.
Why not send an e-mail to one or all of the following detailing the treatment received . . . . 
http://www.dokeswick.com/ 
- - (or should it be called 'we'll do you in Keswick' )
http://www.keswick.org/ 
http://www.keswickplus.co.uk/links.html 
http://www.visitcumbria.com/kes/keswick.htm
There must be more places to publicise.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the advance warning Dave.....

Guess they will need to charge £40 next year to make up for the lost income from ticked off tourists....... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

*keswick beware*

Hi all - I emailed the Keswick Tourist Association (KTA) through their site www.keswick.org shown above. I expressed my displeasure at the way some of our members have been treated and said that I would be avoiding Keswick totally in the future.

To be fare I got a reply very quickly saying that it is Allerdale Borough Council in Workington who have responsibility for the issue of parking tickets. It was also stated that both locals and tourists alike have taken issue with Allerdale Borough Council for their over zealous issuing of tickets. They are, apparently, constantly lobbying the Council to be less zealous in the issuing.

I've requested the KTA to send me the Councils email address, which if they do, I will publish here so that anyone who wishes can send them an email.

My personal feeling on this that they would be better off chasing those that park on pavements and generally cause obstruction than those of us that do our best to park reasonably in places where the Councils have not had the 'common' to provide the correct spaces.

bill


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I've just had a shufty at their website, and although there's plenty of information about how you can get 'done', there's no contact email address to cover parking.

There's a general contact form at:

http://www.allerdale.gov.uk/default.aspx?page=210

You can select a department to address your enquiry to - strangely enough, once again parking isn't there. :roll:

Gerald


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 19, 2006)

I have posted an Email to say that I will not have the problem as due to the attitude I will not be visitting.

I addressed it to "mayorality" (Sounds grand)


----------



## altair (Mar 25, 2006)

*Keswick beware*

So have I

Taking our trade elsewhere represents a cost to them for their attitude to customers

It is our only real sanction, but you have to let them know.


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

*keswick beware*

I sent one to the 'tourism' section saying that I would be avoiding Keswick in future, that I thought they were relying on this beautiful part of the country to provide punters for their over zealous parking attendants and that it was not just tourists affected but locals as well.

I asked them to pass my comments on to the 'little hitlers in the parking department.

I think it would not go down well with the tourism people if a large proportion of this sites members were to complain to them.


----------



## Dave757 (May 12, 2005)

Well I will certainly let them know my feelings when I pay my £30,but it will fall on deaf ears, this has been going on for years and the place is full of punters ,some of who will get caught, but not you--- now you have read this!!


----------



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

I also voiced my opinion of how we are treated in Keswick an the reply I received was very similar :-very sorry to hear of your experience when parking in Keswick recently

It is Allerdale Borough Council based in Workington who operate the car
parks and give out tickets.

The Keswick Tourism Association, who you have written to, is a voluntary
trade organisation, with over 450 members across the hospitality sector,
whose objective is to promote and further the interests of Keswick and the
North Lakes and its members. 

We are only too aware of the detrimental effect that penalty tickets can
have on tourism in the area. The issue of parking fines is upsetting both
visitors and locals alike. We are constantly lobbying Allerdale Borough
Council to be more forgiving and less zealous in issuing car parking fines. 

Thank you for taking the time and trouble to write to us.


Regards

Karen

Keswick Tourism Association
50 Main Street
Keswick
CA12 5JS :-


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

*Keswick*

Is it just Keswick that should be avoided or does the rest of the Lake District have an more enlightened attitude towards MNs.

Notice on another thread that Tim Fallon MP for South Lakeland uses a "van" as his mobile political surgery to visit his constituency so I guess they may be a bit more tolerant.

Been thinking of going to the Lake district in October but if they dont want our Grey Pounds I am sure there are other equally attractive resorts that will.


----------

